# Pork Chile Verde for Slow Cooker



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Gang,

I'd like to get some suggestions for making a pork chile verde in the slow cooker. I like spicy and flavorful dishes if that helps any. Also, what cut of pork might work best for such a dish prepared in the slow cooker?

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Anything from the shoulder: Boston Butt, Picnic. Bone in preferably as the flavor will be better. For less work, those pieces called boneless country style ribs. Trim off excess fat.

Phil


----------

